# Code P06DE



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I just had an oil change done and within 100 miles afterwards code P06DE popped up. After doing some research I found that to be a code from an oil solenoid stuck in the on position. Car was put in low power mode for my 25 mile drive. After I left and headed home I noticed oil pressure was back down to normal levels. Checked and code was now a historic code. Should I still plan on taking it into the dealership or assume it was a fluke?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, it could be a coincident. But there are many reasons related to the oil change that could be the cause. I'd take it in, document as much as you can.

possible causes for code.

Low engine oil level.
Aerated engine oil.
Incorrect engine oil filter (does not meet OEM specifications).
Deteriorated or dirty oil.
Contaminated engine oil.
Incorrect engine oil viscosity.
But it could be a bad sensor or oil pump.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I’ll be taking it in because it did it again last night when I went to get some dog food. Then stopped again when I started the car while it was warm to go home.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Where’d you have the oil changed?


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Where’d you have the oil changed?


Local dealership I used to work at.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Update: They told me that the solenoid was bad but that no one had it locally and it was going to take a day to get it. Hopefully that resolves the issue and all is well again. Just wierd that I've now replaced the Oil Pressure sensor and the Oil Pressure solenoid in this car about 2-3 oil changes apart. Probably just coincidence but definitely odd.


----------

